# 1st ride out. Is it normal for my sit bones to still hurt the next day?



## Wardy940 (23 Aug 2020)

Hi,

As the title suggests, I've just been on my first ride out yesterday. It's been a few years but managed 8.3 miles. I didn't think it was too bad for the 1st one.

I just have one issue and that's my sit bones are in pain. I can't even sit on the bike at the moment. Is this normal or is there something wrong with my set up, or perhaps my saddle?

It's a brand new bike. I think I may of got a slightly bigger size frame than I should of done but I can't do anything about that now.
I thought it was fine, rode it outside and then someone said I should have more clearance between my crotch and the top tube. The size is ok everywhere else though.


----------



## Kajjal (23 Aug 2020)

When first cycling again there will likely be some discomfort as the body adjusts but not really pain. A couple of quick checks are make sure your saddle isn’t too high and look up measuring your sit bones to get the correct size saddle. Being 2m tall I need a wider saddle or get pain after about an hour. With the correct saddle fine for hours. Also wearing proper cycling shorts helps but won’t compensate for the wrong saddle etc. Probably worth trying a few rides to be sure.


----------



## vickster (23 Aug 2020)

Yes, completely normal, keep at it and your behind will toughen up. Padded shorts help.
What sort of bike is it? Clearance to the TT doesn’t matter really, just be mindful if you stand astride the bike (personally I barely ever do and it’s not a problem as I’m long legged)


----------



## Wardy940 (23 Aug 2020)

Ah thanks guys. Nice to know it's a normal experience for new cyclists. I'm going to be investing in some padded shorts I think. Jeans aren't great riding clothes haha.

And it's a gravel bike, vickster. You probably don't remember now but you helped me with finding it online. It's the Merlin malt g2p tiagra. Its a nice bike for the price, great to ride compared to bikes I've owned when I was younger.


----------



## vickster (23 Aug 2020)

Jeans aren’t the best for long rides, they can chafe. When you get padded shorts, don’t wear underwear with them (you can wear under your jeans if you wish of course).
My behind would not survive 8 miles in jeans and I do a lot of cycling on the right sized bikes and saddles.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Aug 2020)

Some peoples arses feel as if they've taken a right good kicking until they get used to saddle time. Keep up the riding and it will get better. 
Though if it does continues for a long period then it may be time to investigate different saddles.


----------



## Wardy940 (23 Aug 2020)

Yeah I think I'll wear them underneath tracksuit bottoms. I'm not a fan of my legs. I can stand flat footed over the bike so if it's too big it's only by a couple cm. I can't imagine that affecting the saddle soreness more than say, the bike being set up properly or wearing jeans. I'll have to try and find a place that lets you try saddles first.


----------



## Wardy940 (23 Aug 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Some peoples arses feel as if they've taken a right good kicking until they get used to saddle time. Keep up the riding and it will get better.
> Though if it does continues for a long period then it may be time to investigate different saddles.


Haha yeah that's how I feel. Like someone has been booting me up the backside for hours.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Aug 2020)

Wardy940 said:


> Haha yeah that's how I feel. Like someone has been booting me up the backside for hours.


Yep I think we've all been there. 
Get some decent padded shorts first, see how you get on with the saddle then before going down the new saddle route.


----------



## vickster (23 Aug 2020)

Was your ride off road? If so try lifting off the saddle if very bumpy


----------



## CanucksTraveller (23 Aug 2020)

Completely normal for many people. I had a forced hiatus of a few years a while back, my first ride out after that and my sit bones were so sore for 2 days. And that ride was only about 5 miles. 
Don't worry, the sit bones get used to it very quickly and you'll be perfectly fine. You've done the hardest one, it won't be that sore again.


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Aug 2020)

Wardy940 said:


> Yeah I think I'll wear them underneath tracksuit bottoms. I'm not a fan of my legs. I can stand flat footed over the bike so if it's too big it's only by a couple cm. I can't imagine that affecting the saddle soreness more than say, the bike being set up properly or wearing jeans. I'll have to try and find a place that lets you try saddles first.


If it continues maybe consider a saddle change? Suspect the Merlin has a cheapo saddle, although doesn't always = uncomfortable! I just got a Nukeproof one for 20 odd quid and instantly comfy
https://www.wiggle.co.uk/nukeproof-...fXQjHUoPekkpYvB1tpHryT32VgfpYPdYaArEFEALw_wcB


----------



## Cycleops (23 Aug 2020)

As suggested padded shorts will make a big difference. Longer term think about a new saddle, OE ones are notoriously poor.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Aug 2020)

Padded (under shorts) for starters, and, perseverance! Enjoy you new bike


----------



## Wardy940 (23 Aug 2020)

My first ride was on road as I went with a friend who only has a road bike. Probably a good job really. I think I'll leave off road until I get a tougher behind.

Well at least I know where the issues lie now. Inexperience, rubbish choice of clothing and a cheap saddle. Nice to know it's gets easier anyway.
Think I may have a trip to a bike shop tomorrow and look for some shorts. Might as well starting making it easier on me as soon as possible.



BoldonLad said:


> Padded (under shorts) for starters, and, perseverance! Enjoy you new bike


 and thanks, enjoyed the first ride but it was tough for me. Time to give up smoking.


----------



## vickster (23 Aug 2020)

Wardy940 said:


> Time to give up smoking.


Definitely and you can spend all the money you save on new shiny bike stuff


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Aug 2020)

Put some time into the saddle first before changing, decent padded shorts yes 👍


----------



## JPBoothy (23 Aug 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> If it continues maybe consider a saddle change? Suspect the Merlin has a cheapo saddle, although doesn't always = uncomfortable! I just got a Nukeproof one for 20 odd quid and instantly comfy
> https://www.wiggle.co.uk/nukeproof-...fXQjHUoPekkpYvB1tpHryT32VgfpYPdYaArEFEALw_wcB


I could never be accused of being a 'label' man by any means but do appreciate that sometimes you have to pay for quality. With saddles though that is not necessarily the case as everybodies rear is different (not that I have studied many before the accusations fly ) and, it can take a while to find the right one. My saddle of choice for years was a Selle Italia but then I found that the better quality shorts that I purchased the less I needed to swap my standard saddles whenever I got a new bike. My standard Cannondale & Genesis ones have been particularly comfortable.. Remember those hard plastic ones on 'racers' from the 70's !

However, I recently took a chance on a 'cheapo' from ebay for my son who is only an occasional short distant (round the block) type rider but, when it arrived it looked almost identical to my expensive Selle Italia items from the past and was so comfortable that I have since bought one for myself. My point is, don't think by throwing big money at a saddle it will suddenly feel like you are sitting on a nice armchair. I also like to ride in more 'casual' clothes occasional if going to the shops/pub/Cafe etc but, I purchased a relatively cheap/thin pair of padded shorts for that purpose as they will go under my Walking trousers or Jeans undetected but do the anti-chaffe job nicely


----------



## Wardy940 (23 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> Definitely and you can spend all the money you save on new shiny bike stuff


Yeah a good £500 a year should get me plenty of nice new biking stuff. Bloody horrible habit.


----------



## si_c (23 Aug 2020)

I'd spend a bit of time riding your bike before spending money on shorts or a new saddle. Jeans can be plenty comfortable if the saddle is ok - I've ridden over 60miles in jeans and a t-shirt before now, no padded shorts etc.

Most of the comfort comes from acclimatising your backside.


----------



## mjr (23 Aug 2020)

There's jeans and there's jeans. If they don't have bulky seams or crease under you bum, they might be ok, but far more people swear at jeans for cycling than by them!

It sounds to me like too high a saddle possibly, or maybe your legs got tired before the end of the ride so they weren't sharing your weight with your bum. The top tube thing doesn't matter: the important thing is that your leg is almost but not quite straight when at full down while pedalling, but err a bit on the side of low because inefficient pedalling is far better than strained hamstrings and a bruised bum.


----------



## mjr (23 Aug 2020)

Could cycling ticker user spadehed please remove it from their signature? Their security certificate is out of date and causes this page to show errors.


----------



## Wardy940 (23 Aug 2020)

mjr said:


> There's jeans and there's jeans. If they don't have bulky seams or crease under you bum, they might be ok, but far more people swear at jeans for cycling than by them!
> 
> It sounds to me like too high a saddle possibly, or maybe your legs got tired before the end of the ride so they weren't sharing your weight with your bum. The top tube thing doesn't matter: the important thing is that your leg is almost but not quite straight when at full down while pedalling, but err a bit on the side of low because inefficient pedalling is far better than strained hamstrings and a bruised bum.



I think I've got the saddle height set right. Like you mentioned, I've got it set so my leg has a slight bend to it when in the 6 o clock position on the pedal. My arms aren't locked but, again have a slight bend while riding on the hoods. The jeans I was wearing are slim fit but with an elastic material so they were quite comfortable.

I've gone ahead and ordered some padded shorts anyhow. I'll would of got some eventually so may as well make it easier on myself from the get go.


----------



## Lovacott (23 Aug 2020)

Wardy940 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As the title suggests, I've just been on my first ride out yesterday. It's been a few years but managed 8.3 miles. I didn't think it was too bad for the 1st one.
> 
> I just have one issue and that's my sit bones are in pain. I can't even sit on the bike at the moment. Is this normal or is there something wrong with my set up, or perhaps my saddle?



After my first ride out, I was in a fair bit of pain for about two days and over the following week, it started to recede. 

As most on here have said, the pain should be a one off and in my case, I haven't experienced any issues since. I just have the cheap saddle which came with the bike and I wear a pair of football shorts.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Aug 2020)

For the distances you are currently riding, a pair of jeans is just fine. I’ve been on many a pub crawl on my bike wearing jeans. I don’t wear padded unless going over 50 miles, and if on recumbent nothing padded at all.


----------



## RoubaixCube (23 Aug 2020)

Surprised Decathlon hasnt been mentioned for padded shorts yet. They dont cost the bank and have quite a lot of good reviews.

Dont be afraid of 'liner shorts' either, they are like regular lycra shorts but a fit more like a pair of boxer shorts. padding is enough for a few hours in the saddle if not more


----------



## Jedi Jim (23 Aug 2020)

Hi wardy, I’m a newbie too, my first ride was about 5 weeks ago, my first ride was 20.5 miles, I borrowed my mates bike which I now own, I wore jogging a bottoms, as you said, I’m not a fan of my chicken legs either, I had the same issue, I could hardly sit in the arm chair after 😂😂, best piece of advice I was given by the friends I ride with, who are what I would call accomplished riders was to get some padded shorts, particularly the bib and brace style as they pull up and keep the pads in place better, and a sensible top, I used my rash vest for surfing to start with, and also to keep at it as I would get used to it, and it’s true, after about 3 rides it was far more comfortable, I did use the padded seat topper from the wife’s bike on the second ride which helped, basically I got the legs out with the correct gear and it makes a massive difference, 6 rides in and today’s ride was 32.4 miles with no aches or pains in the rear, hope this helps 😁


----------



## Wardy940 (24 Aug 2020)

I think the ones I've ordered are short. But not too short. I'm nervous about Lycra as is haha. They're endura ones but not the more expensive ones they have


----------



## slowmotion (24 Aug 2020)

A sore bum is something that even highly experienced cyclists suffer from every once in a while. One of the favourites for the 2019 Transcontinental Race retired "hurt" at an early stage. It's just an occupational hazard.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Aug 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> Surprised Decathlon hasnt been mentioned for padded shorts yet. They dont cost the bank and have quite a lot of good reviews.
> 
> Dont be afraid of 'liner shorts' either, they are like regular lycra shorts but a fit more like a pair of boxer shorts. padding is enough for a few hours in the saddle if not more


alsi used to do such things now and again - basically synthetic boxers - fine for many rides if you have the right saddle. My normal underwear on town rides where I use no padding. used to be about a fiver for 2 - wash and dry very easily.


----------



## carpenter (29 Aug 2020)

I had similar experience when getting back in to cycling a couple of years ago:

Yes it will be sore at first, but I have found these things useful:
Measure you sit bones - effectively sit on some corrugated card and measure distance between indentations
https://blog.bikefit.com/sit-bones-width-measurement-and-bike-saddle-selection/

Play around with handlebar height - It's not just the height of the saddle which affects the pressure on your but

Some saddles are far more comfortable with the "nose" slightly up - I think Brookes in particular (once the nose was up and the handle bars set I found a Brookes B17 comfortable from new)

Also play around with the fore/aft position of the saddle so that your sit bones aren't sliding to an inappropriate part of the saddle.

I ride in jeans/shorts depending on weather (never more than 20 miles so far) and haven't felt the need for padded shorts, although something like Henry VIII's padded posing pouch could be impressive for onlookers I guess.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Aug 2020)

carpenter said:


> I had similar experience when getting back in to cycling a couple of years ago:
> 
> Yes it will be sore at first, but I have found these things useful:
> Measure you sit bones - effectively sit on some corrugated card and measure distance between indentations
> ...


Yep a Brooks can be more 'accommodating' than a squishy saddle the same as a hard wooden chair that is well made and designed can be more comfortable than a poorly designed padded seat. TBH though my B17 isn't my favourite although my B17n (narrow) is sublime.


----------



## carpenter (29 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Yep a Brooks can be more 'accommodating' than a squishy saddle the same as a hard wooden chair that is well made and designed can be more comfortable than a poorly designed padded seat. ....



Absolutely agree. Padded doesn't work for me, It seems counter intuitive but I think padded saddles tend to add to problems long term.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (29 Aug 2020)

Maybe I've just got a tolerant backside but I am generally fairly happy sitting on a wide variety of fairly cheap MTB/hybrid saddles, a Brooks sprung roadster saddle, or a fairly decent Selle touring job with or without springs at the rear. 
I've only got one that I find really hard and uncomfortable, a salvaged MTB job, which I've put back into my spare saddles box. I do have a couple of favourites, but unless I am riding 30+ miles I'm not overly fussy so long as it is adjusted correctly, that means fore-aft, tilt, and height. A significantly over-high saddle is hard on the arse and makes you rock from side to side, and a significantly low set one just kills your legs.


----------



## Lovacott (29 Aug 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Maybe I've just got a tolerant backside but I am generally fairly happy sitting on a wide variety of fairly cheap MTB/hybrid saddles, a Brooks sprung roadster saddle, or a fairly decent Selle touring job with or without springs at the rear.


Whenever I have taken a hiatus from cycling for more than a few weeks, I've ended up saddle sore after my first ride. The longer it is that I haven't ridden, the more it hurts.

The best cure for saddle soreness is more time in the saddle.


----------



## mjr (29 Aug 2020)

carpenter said:


> Yes it will be sore at first, but I have found these things useful:
> Measure you sit bones - effectively sit on some corrugated card and measure distance between indentations
> https://blog.bikefit.com/sit-bones-width-measurement-and-bike-saddle-selection/


And then get a saddle that fits that measurement! For mainstream plastic saddles, that means the slighty-raised bumps or firmer padding near the back are that far apart - and that means you need to see the saddle or a detailed decent review before you buy.


----------



## carpenter (29 Aug 2020)

mjr said:


> And then get a saddle that fits that measurement! For mainstream plastic saddles, that means the slighty-raised bumps or firmer padding near the back are that far apart - and that means you need to see the saddle or a detailed decent review before you buy.



Rivet saddles give a guide for their saddle model and sit bone distance (I went for a Diablo for one of my bikes and it seems to work):
https://rivetcycleworks.com/which-saddle-is-right-for-me/


----------



## icowden (30 Aug 2020)

Wardy940 said:


> I think the ones I've ordered are short. But not too short. I'm nervous about Lycra as is haha. They're endura ones but not the more expensive ones they have


The Endura Humvees are great. They look like normalish shorts but have a detachable lycra cycling short underneath. I swear by them.


----------



## Lovacott (30 Aug 2020)

icowden said:


> The Endura Humvees are great. They look like normalish shorts but have a detachable lycra cycling short underneath. I swear by them.


I wear football shorts in the summer and tracksuit bottoms in the winter. I'm not really sure what difference Lycra gear would make to my cycling? 

Then again, I've never worn anything made of Lycra ever so I'm not exactly writing this from an experienced perspective.

What's the deal with Lycra and cycling?


----------



## vickster (30 Aug 2020)

Lovacott said:


> I wear football shorts in the summer and tracksuit bottoms in the winter. I'm not really sure what difference Lycra gear would make to my cycling?
> 
> Then again, I've never worn anything made of Lycra ever so I'm not exactly writing this from an experienced perspective.
> 
> What's the deal with Lycra and cycling?


Specific to shorts/tights....Close fitting so won’t snag on the chain for example, or chafe and won’t flap in the wind, Also provides compression to muscles, supple so allows full movement, while padding puts something between the delicate nether bits and the saddle of discomfort is an issue. Quick to wash and dry especially if get caught in rain.
However, there’s no need to wear cycling specific gear if you’re happy in your non cycling specific gear 
Of course, it is possible though that your football shorts and tracksuit bottoms contain Lycra to give stretch


----------



## icowden (30 Aug 2020)

Lovacott said:


> What's the deal with Lycra and cycling?



Wot Vickster said. Plus for us gents they can often help with chafing and comfort around the Betty Swallocks area. That bit of padding and the ability to hold everything comfy so a gentleman doesn't get snookered.


----------



## JPBoothy (7 Sep 2020)

A bit of a late entry here @Wardy940 but, I was curious about your painful butt (in a non weird way of course) after having suffered some under carriage issues of my own following a recent few hours in the saddle. When I finally got back home and had the chance to refit my original saddle 'as the new cheapo bargain that I had recently purchased seemed the most obvious culprit' I realised that when fitting the new one I had inadvertently moved my seat post up by an inch which had removed the bend in my leg and resulted in me 'rocking' on the saddle because I was overstretched on each paddle stroke. A bit of a basic blunder on my part there but certainly one to watch out for


----------



## RichardB (27 Sep 2020)

As above, if the saddle is too high your pelvis will be rocking from side to side and that can lead to chafing and pain - also not good for your back long-term.

When riding, your legs and your bum share the weight of your body. As you get fitter, you can push the pedals harder and that means less weight on your bottom over the course of the ride, and therefore less discomfort.

Also (may not apply to you but it did to me) if you are overweight, your poor old bum gets to feel every single gram of lard you are carrying. Once the weight starts to come off, the pressure on the down-below bits gets less.

And, of course, your @rse hardens up with practice anyway. So - time and increasing fitness will (probably) solve the problem. Certainly give it some time and some miles before junking anything and spending money on alternatives.


----------



## Eribiste (12 Oct 2020)

Padded cycling shorts/bib tights, frequent short rides and E45 cream (or similar) applied before the ride have helped me get over the hump, so to speak. I had a short enforced lay off earlier this year and I found myself in discomfort around the 20 kilometre mark on every ride. With repeated rides and the occasional application of my cheap version of saddle cream have helped and I now ride in excess of 50 k's without discomfort.


----------



## DorsetPootler (14 Nov 2020)

I've had a lot of rear end discomfort on my latest bike, both on the original saddle, and a well padded one, I now use a gel cover for extra padding. It moves around a bit, but does reduce the discomfort, it cost £8 at Wilko.


----------



## simongt (15 Nov 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Get some decent padded shorts first,


Or invest in a B.17 - no padding needed - !


----------



## 12boy (23 Dec 2020)

I like narrow leather saddles because I ride with all my weight on my sitbones and I don't like chafing the inside of the thighs. Getting sitbones to an unfeeling state requires riding, riding and more riding. Softer and wide saddles are a problem because instead of your weight being born by the sitbones it is spread all over the soft tissues. Not only do they hurt after a while they can provide genital numbness.


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (25 Dec 2020)

Even if you have the correct set up as a new rider you do need to allow time for sit bones to 'harden up'; your conclusion after the initial ride is common; it does get better.

One rider may swear by a saddle that another may swear because of, so recommendations may not be as useful as hoped. A quality saddle design of the correct width is also a good idea. A good local bike store will have a simple device to make sure your sit bones are supported then match that to a saddle relevant to your style of bike and riding position.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Dec 2020)

Paul_Smith SRCC said:


> Even if you have the correct set up as a new rider you do need to allow time for sit bones to 'harden up'; your conclusion after the initial ride is common; it does get better.
> 
> One rider may swear by a saddle that another may swear because of, so recommendations may not be as useful as hoped. A quality saddle design of the correct width is also a good idea. A good local bike store will have a simple device to make sure your sit bones are supported then match that to a saddle relevant to your style of bike and riding position.


Or you could just buy a Brooks


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Dec 2020)

Trouble with that of course, even if your behind takes to it, is problems parking the bike in all but the most benign of areas.


----------



## mjr (26 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Softer and wide saddles are a problem because instead of your weight being born by the sitbones it is spread all over the soft tissues. Not only do they hurt after a while they can provide genital numbness.


I think that's scaremongering by makers of razor blade saddles. What matters is the right width for you and the right firmness in the right places for you. There is no general rule here.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Dec 2020)

mjr said:


> I think that's scaremongering by makers of razor blade saddles. What matters is the right width for you and the right firmness in the right places for you. There is no general rule here.


I agree that while saddles are a bit complicated, they are nowhere nowhere near as complicated as some manufacturers and their marketeers would have folks believe. As you say it"s just a matter of getting the right width and degree of firmness in the right places. With a bit of trial and error not that complicated and you are then pretty much sorted for life.


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2020)

A friend of mine had her much loved Brooks stolen in Richmond (Upon Thames)
She now uses a cable to secure the replacement to frame to deter the opportunist.
That said, she had locked up the bike hundreds of times before without it being nicked


----------



## mjr (26 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Trouble with that of course, even if your behind takes to it, is problems parking the bike in all but the most benign of areas.


A plastic bag usually suffices. Rain and frost can be bigger challenges.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Dec 2020)

mjr said:


> A plastic bag usually suffices. Rain and frost can be bigger challenges.


well if I was any sort of thief hoping to retain my membership I might find a plastic bag on a saddle in any sort of decent weather a bit of a give-away.
I never really got into Brooks but I wouldn't leave one on a bike anywhere in London - see above.


----------



## HMS_Dave (26 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> well if I was any sort of thief hoping to retain my membership I might find a plastic bag on a saddle in any sort of decent weather a bit of a give-away.
> I never really got into Brooks but I wouldn't leave one on a bike anywhere in London - see above.


Just glue over the Brooks logo with "Ascot", "Mercury" or "ASDA Basics" branding and it'll remain in place


----------



## mjr (27 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> well if I was any sort of thief hoping to retain my membership I might find a plastic bag on a saddle in any sort of decent weather a bit of a give-away.
> I never really got into Brooks but I wouldn't leave one on a bike anywhere in London - see above.


Maybe I wouldn't try it in London but I left it parked in Cambridge quite a few times like that but I bow to your experience.


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (27 Dec 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Or you could just buy a Brooks


I loved Brooks, for years I rode their Team Pro, sadly like many men as I got older the pressure on my prostate caused numbness and I needed a saddle with a cut out. Back when I ran what was the CTC Shop I actually helped them develop what is now the B17 Carved; testing their pre production prototype, although I personally found the edges of the cut out a bit sharp; something back then they said they would amend, but didn't


----------



## raleighnut (28 Dec 2020)

Paul_Smith SRCC said:


> I loved Brooks, for years I rode their Team Pro, sadly like many men as I got older the pressure on my prostate caused numbness and I needed a saddle with a cut out. Back when I ran what was the CTC Shop I actually helped them develop what is now the B17 Carved; testing their pre production prototype, although I personally found the edges of the cut out a bit sharp; something back then they said they would amend, but didn't


Never tried one with a cutout, but they look a right 'nacker trap' to me.


----------



## Lovacott (29 Dec 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> Just glue over the Brooks logo with "Ascot", "Mercury" or "ASDA Basics" branding and it'll remain in place


I had a friend in Bristol who had his carbon fibre racer stolen even though it was chained up (they used bolt cutters).

He was lucky and got it back intact so the first thing he did was remove all of the branding and "dirtied up" the frame with some creative art (he painted on some mud coloured acrylic paint).


----------



## proletaratOne (2 Feb 2021)

Wardy940 said:


> My first ride was on road as I went with a friend who only has a road bike. Probably a good job really. I think I'll leave off road until I get a tougher behind.
> 
> Well at least I know where the issues lie now. Inexperience, rubbish choice of clothing and a cheap saddle. Nice to know it's gets easier anyway.
> Think I may have a trip to a bike shop tomorrow and look for some shorts. Might as well starting making it easier on me as soon as possible.
> ...


Hi I’m fairly new to cycling so take my opinion with a grain of salt 

a few things I learned.

yeah first time out butt hurts a bit. But you get a little used to it.

a thing I did was also periodically get out the saddle and pedal. Gives your butt a rest and it’s a good skill to hone(I think)

I also would say there are one item that really made cycling more fun.I bought bib shorts ..., for long rides they stay in place better


----------



## sabcycling (2 Feb 2021)

It's normal, I've felt the soreness after a long break from cycling and then a return... however I've never found it as hard or complained as much as people I was with, whom seemed to give up solely for this reason. Always wondered why they'd give up so easily. 

Until this week when I bought and rode a cheap bargain basement bike, the saddle was rock hard, uncomfortable and did not encourage the enjoyment of cycling or making it anything but hateful to face the challenges of keeping fit. 

It dawned upon me that a cheap saddle... or the wrong saddle for your a** type is going to continually bring hell to you if not sorted. That's probably why my friends gave up. And it might be worth you fixing it until you're comfortable if it doesn't fade away so that you don't give up too?


----------



## iluvmybike (2 Feb 2021)

sabcycling said:


> It's normal, I've felt the soreness after a long break from cycling and then a return... however I've never found it as hard or complained as much as people I was with, whom seemed to give up solely for this reason. Always wondered why they'd give up so easily.


You have obviously never suffered real saddle pain! It can be absolutely excruciating making every pedal stroke a misery- on occasions I have been rubbed raw and continuing to cycle when in that state would be foolish - saddle sores can be horrendous. Soreness is not just the realm of beginners - many a pro rider can suffer as well. A friend has ended up with a series of operations to cure his problems and he is a cycle guide. He ignored the problem intially as it affected his work and ended up with an internal abcess which refused to fix itself and has had to take substantial time away from work. So don't be dismissive of it as 'giving up easily'. There is a big difference between a bit of a tender feeling on your bum after a ride right the way through to skin damage. Ladies can often suffer a lot more because of the arrangement of their anatomy. You are correct that finding the right saddle is a great help but is is a very personal; thing and the journey to finding it can be long and painful


----------



## sabcycling (2 Feb 2021)

iluvmybike said:


> You have obviously never suffered real saddle pain! It can be absolutely excruciating making every pedal stroke a misery- on occasions I have been rubbed raw and continuing to cycle when in that state would be foolish - saddle sores can be horrendous. Soreness is not just the realm of beginners - many a pro rider can suffer as well. A friend has ended up with a series of operations to cure his problems and he is a cycle guide. He ignored the problem intially as it affected his work and ended up with an internal abcess which refused to fix itself and has had to take substantial time away from work. So don't be dismissive of it as 'giving up easily'. There is a big difference between a bit of a tender feeling on your bum after a ride right the way through to skin damage. Ladies can often suffer a lot more because of the arrangement of their anatomy. You are correct that finding the right saddle is a great help but is is a very personal; thing and the journey to finding it can be long and painful



I definitely managed to luckily avoid it, and only had a very light exposure to it this week... No way could I tolerate anything like it for longer than I did! I definitely found a lot more respect and shame on myself in the past for how I reacted to other complaints! 

I'm lucky that the Halfords bike I've had for the past year came with a very big / wide and gel filled Selle Royal saddle. I was always a bit worried it was too big / not for me, but being on a bog standard, narrow, flat and cheap bike seat the other day left me with that impending pain that every pedal was causing forceful damage to my a**, and the second day, it was worse - not better. Usually second day I feel it for 5 minutes and it's gone then, that's how I knew it was the problem. 

Definitely getitng the right saddle is insanely important for cycling, and more so for beginners IMO so that they don't suffer and therefore don't give up


----------



## si_c (3 Feb 2021)

I can get on with most saddles, but the one that came with my Trek is just plain uncomfortable for me, my Dad found it fine though so I gave it to him.

Right width, simple shape, just no.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (4 Feb 2021)

As a result of my skip salvaging activities, I've got a whole box full of random saddles, the majority being at the cheap end of the spectrum having come off scrap low budget MTBs. Most of them are surprisingly comfortable, irrespective of source or degree of scruffiness. Except one that it. Outwardly much the same as the rest, cheap & cheerful - but it's horrible to ride any further than a mile. Quite why I don't know. It's not exceptionally wide or exceptionally narrow, or a really weird shape. It just looks like any other regular saddle, except it hurts my arse in no time, and repeated rides have not improved much either so I think it must be the saddle that's the problem not my arse.
Go for comfort, but don't assume expensive will be good and cheap will be bad - there's no pattern between the two.


----------



## 12boy (4 Feb 2021)

There are plenty of nice, well made shoes in supposedly the right size, that don't feel good to me and there are similar ones that feel great. I found a specific leather saddle that works for me so I now have 5 for my favorite 5 bikes. Somebody else might hate them.


----------



## goosegog (17 Apr 2021)

I've cycled on and of for 40 years now, I built a new touring bike a couple of years ago and tried several "good" saddles to enable 7hrs plus in the pilot seat... instead of following my intuition and staying with what has always worked for me I opted to try a couple of new saddles out.. both came with plenty of folk saying these are the bread... a Spoon and also Brookes B17... the spoon lasted a week before it was removed.. it was ok till I got to the the 2/3hr mark .. changing the postion didn't imporve anything.. it was just plain uncomfortable ... so no good for me... Then I installed a nice shiney new Brookes *17* Hmmm well I gave that a good 500miles before it was removed... It was good for a few hours thats it.. gave it loads of time to bed in... 
I also ride in Lusso shorts with the 6hr pad so that saddle judging by all the hype for brookes that should have been like riding on custom built seat... Now a quick end to this.... I went back to a saddle that has been in my life since I was gifted one by a local bike shop owner in the 90's >> A selle san marco rolls... fitted my well then and now Ive bought a new un for the touring bike my rear feels good again.. sitbones are a funnny thing and it does help if you know your width.. the brooks was just too wide for me (I run fine at 143mm ish)...so if your having issues have a look on the Net on how to measure your sit bones (cardboard trick) and the do a little shopping round ( not always the most expensive saddle) for one that seems to fit in your sit bone width..


----------



## DaveM77 (17 Apr 2021)

I went out on my new saddle today and for the first time ever my sit bones have no pain. Changed from a 145mm fizik antares which came as standard to a 155mm Bontrager Verse Elite. Think my big butt needed the extra width 😂


----------



## HumpTdumpty (18 Apr 2021)

Yes quite normal - hang in there a toughening process eventually comes to the parts ...... do not reach


----------



## cyberknight (19 Apr 2021)

goosegog said:


> I've cycled on and of for 40 years now, I built a new touring bike a couple of years ago and tried several "good" saddles to enable 7hrs plus in the pilot seat... instead of following my intuition and staying with what has always worked for me I opted to try a couple of new saddles out.. both came with plenty of folk saying these are the bread... a Spoon and also Brookes B17... the spoon lasted a week before it was removed.. it was ok till I got to the the 2/3hr mark .. changing the postion didn't imporve anything.. it was just plain uncomfortable ... so no good for me... Then I installed a nice shiney new Brookes *17* Hmmm well I gave that a good 500miles before it was removed... It was good for a few hours thats it.. gave it loads of time to bed in...
> I also ride in Lusso shorts with the 6hr pad so that saddle judging by all the hype for brookes that should have been like riding on custom built seat... Now a quick end to this.... I went back to a saddle that has been in my life since I was gifted one by a local bike shop owner in the 90's >> A selle san marco rolls... fitted my well then and now Ive bought a new un for the touring bike my rear feels good again.. sitbones are a funnny thing and it does help if you know your width.. the brooks was just too wide for me (I run fine at 143mm ish)...so if your having issues have a look on the Net on how to measure your sit bones (cardboard trick) and the do a little shopping round ( not always the most expensive saddle) for one that seems to fit in your sit bone width..


I havent been cycling as long as you , maybe 12 years now and last year i had to change my saddle shape from flat 130 mm saddle which i ridden fine for years as i found i was getting saddle sores and wearign through shorts really quickly as it turned out the saddles were now to narrow and i was overhanging the edge of the saddle and causing issues .I swapped to a more curved 143 mm saddle ( charge spoon and fabric scoop radius ) and all of a sudden the joy of riding came back


----------

